# Zootoo $1M Shelter Makeover



## gencare (Apr 15, 2009)

Liberty Humane Society of Jersey City is a very Pit Bull friendly open admissions animal shelter that promotes and adopts out all healthy, correct temperament Pit Bulls that enter its doors. In fact, LHS has a special Pit Bull program (B.A.D.Dogs for bullies are deserving dogs) that is directed at promoting the breed. You can find out more about this program by going to their web site at Liberty Humane Society. and go to B.A.D. dogs under Programs and Services/Programs. LHS is the only New Jersey animal shelter that made it as a top ten finalist with an opportunity to win a much needed $1,000,000 shelter makeover.
To support the shelter in a bid to win the makeover,
1) Login to zootoo.com (If you haven't already registered with zootoo.com, you can do so here (Register at Zootoo.com)

2) Click this link: http://www.zootoo.com/americavotes/vote, or when you go into Zootoo hit the "home" link at the top of the page. (When logging in you should be directed to the home page.) Go to the right and click on the picture for the second ad on the right with the text "Win up to $1,000,000 shelter makeover". Click on the button "vote in shelter makeover II" Click on the button for "Liberty Humane Society" of Jersey City, not Liberty Humane Shelter of Georgia. You have to wait until the page stops loading since the shelter info will move. Also after each vote the shelters come up in different placemarks. After you hit the button for Liberty Humane Society scroll down and hit the button that says, "Cast Your Vote."

3) Be sure to select "Liberty Humane Society" as there is another "Liberty Humane" listed in Hinesville, GA!!!

4) ) If you have not yet uploaded a photo to your profile, you will be prompted to upload your photo in order to vote. If you do not have a photo handy, you can download the LHS logo and use that as a placeholder so that you can proceed with voting: 
http://downloads.itelagen.com/~john/lhs/picture.gif

5) Vote 10 times each day through this Sunday, the 19th!

Remember, you don't need a pet to sign up for Zootoo.com. The competition is fierce, so we need your help! Just a couple of clicks a day can help us get a make over valued at $1,000,000!!!

Thank you for your kind consideration.


----------

